# Bidding a Job



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

120/208 said:


> I'm bidding a job where my wife works. It's at a senior housing facility that is currently undergoing a major renovation. New elevators and several floors being remodeled as well. All this remodel work is currently being done by union labor. I've been asked by the building manager of the company that runs the senior housing facility to give a bid to do electrical work in 16 senior apartments that aren't related to the current remodel work taking place. I'm a nonunion EC and it might be a good chance that I'll be on site the same time as the other work being done on the remodel. I'm wondering if I shouldn't bid the work? I'm also thinking that I should bid the work as nobody "owns" a customer.


If I were given the opportunity to bid something like that I would definitely go for it. Why would you not want to? Its a completely seperate project and has nothing to do with the other remodeling.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on a job one time where a union EC had the contact to do part of the building, and we had the contract to do another part. 

For the most part, there were no problems. There were some occasional stares and mumbles, but for the most part everybody tolerated each other just fine.

I say do it. Like you said, nobody owns a customer. That's the joys of contracting.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Bid it! What's the worst that could happen...A giant blow up rat?

Seriously, they are two separate jobs, contractors etc.... I don't see the problem, I wouldn't if they weren't either.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

My biggest concern would be vandalism of my vehicles and harassment.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

120/208 said:


> My biggest concern would be vandalism of my vehicles and harassment.


Ouch! We're not all thugs and hit men! Just trying to feed our babies too!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You should bid this. You just need to know that these <guys> will block your hallways and vandalise your vehicles. 
Make sure the admin knows that these delays are not included.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> You should bid this. You just need to know that these <guys> will block your hallways and vandalize your vehicles.
> *And cut off your Junk..**..*


 Fify:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Go ahead and bid it. Put in a good number, not one that will cut your own throat or anyone else. Maybe if you get it you can sub it to the contractor already there



> SRBN33
> You should bid this. You just need to know that these <guys> will block your hallways and vandalise your vehicles.
> Make sure the admin knows that these delays are not included.


When I worked non-union that was always the fear. Never seen it happen. 25 years of working union and still have not seen it happen. I am not going to say it has never happened to someone, I just never seen it. I have had wires cut on a job before but it had nothing to do with union/non-union.

We just finished an adult care center. the job was mixed 50/50. No rats, business agents, stolen tools or fist fights. there was no problems whatsoever. in fact the non-union GC was very impressed. Money talks, but with his words he said he would use us, and the other union trades again in a heart beat.
He has plans on growing his business to do larger jobs. he was not happy with his previous electrician, plumber or mechanical subs. The union sprinkler fitter on this job he used before. He used him again this time because his price was right. 

The teledata, security, and nurse call was done non-union. We did the fire alarm. Not one problem. I will admit I liked the fact that they failed inspection (When he finally got a permit) for not using one support. But that would go for any sneaker wearing hack.

The GC had to send home some of the rockers/tapers for not wearing proper clothing. twice they also brought in kids that were under working age. They said it was okay because it was a family business :laughing:. Other than that they were okay. They played hard rock, not mariachi music, which was kind of different. They missed cutting out 1 in 20 boxes, that seems to be about right.

The small job I am on now is for a non-union GC. We are only power and light. Everyone else is non-union. I doubt there will be any problems. we all eat together. The non-union low voltage guy is a nice guy, doing neat work, with proper work clothes, so I don't think I will cut his wires . Should I worry about him cutting mine?:laughing:

How odd would it look if the electricians were the only ones to go home at the end of the day, because our tires weren't slashed? :laughing: Wait I hope it is not the other way around:laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I would definitely show up in sneakers with no hard hat. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I would definitely show up in sneakers with no hard hat. :thumbsup:


Just don't blast the mariachi!:thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

After being on both sides of the fence for union and non-union, I've never understood the rivalry of the two. Professionalism is preached on one side while the bs takes place.

If it were me, I would bid it. After all if it were really that bad, the vehicle cameras would capture it all and incriminate the people that did it- union or not. (I refuse to take sides on this debate as I personally as a non union contractor have worked on the union halls with my own company- without incident.

While working on the plumbers hall, the B.A. even took the crew out to lunch- and didn't once pitch the union to the crew. I guess there is a different aspect of it all up here.

Best of luck, I highly urge you to bid it. You never know what future business opportunities may generate from it.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I would bid it. There is always a concern about mixing non union and union on a job site but most jobs run smoothly enough if folks are kept separate. 

Just abide by the general rules of the job site - no working early, no working late, no working during lunch or break times. These are the things that start trouble - when I have to listen to someone running tools when I am at lunch I will find a way to make it quiet.

It might even be an opportunity for you to explore union labor, a one project agreement with your local union.

Best of luck.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> You should bid this. You just need to know that these <guys> will block your hallways and vandalise your vehicles.
> Make sure the admin knows that these delays are not included.


Easy there big shooter. Maybe he will lose some guys to the union. Usually union guys have no problem with the guys working for a non union con. Mostly have problems with the guy cheating them out of their fair piece of the pie bidding just a few dollars under what he knows the union is gonna charge for the same job and lining his own pocket&#55357;&#56375;&#55357;&#56375;&#55357;&#56375; probably would never posted this way but sbrn 33 brings out the best of me. I worked non union with union general cons before. Now I work union with non union generals just the same. Had much fun with both. We can't all be perfect I guess.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> If I were given the opportunity to bid something like that I would definitely go for it. Why would you not want to? Its a completely seperate project and has nothing to do with the other remodeling.


Most likely it's not a completely separate project, other than the fact that it's been purposely separated in order to garner nonunion bids the owner can use as a bargaining chip.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

I have shared several jobs with union electricians, most of the time no issues but on the odd occasion we found "vote yes" stickers on our installed equipment :laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Make sure you understand all of the requirements of the bid. If there is federal money involved it may be a Davis-Bacon job.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Union vs non union is like Safeway vs Fred Meyer or Walmart vs Target or Mcdonalds vs Burger King. Who cares. People have to work.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

People are gonna be like "What is Fred Meyers?"

:laughing::laughing:

A store with everything like a Super Walmart....only not so full of cheap chit, at least they didn't used to be. 

If the either form of business was as bad as the other side made it out to be, would it still be around?:blink:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

120/208 said:


> I'm bidding a job where my wife works. It's at a senior housing facility that is currently undergoing a major renovation. New elevators and several floors being remodeled as well. All this remodel work is currently being done by union labor. I've been asked by the building manager of the company that runs the senior housing facility to give a bid to do electrical work in 16 senior apartments that aren't related to the current remodel work taking place. I'm a nonunion EC and it might be a good chance that I'll be on site the same time as the other work being done on the remodel. I'm wondering if I shouldn't bid the work? I'm also thinking that I should bid the work as nobody "owns" a customer.


Bid the job as you would any other.



eejack said:


> I would bid it. There is always a concern about mixing non union and union on a job site but most jobs run smoothly enough if folks are kept separate.
> 
> Just abide by the general rules of the job site - no working early, no working late, no working during lunch or break times. These are the things that start trouble - when I have to listen to someone running tools when I am at lunch I will find a way to make it quiet.
> 
> ...


I would have a problem with the no working on lunch or breaks. When I work, I generally do not take time to go to lunch much less break (though I'm more likely to take lunch if the job is intense enough). If that is all it would take to create problems, I personally probably wouldn't bid it. It's just how I work.



don_resqcapt19 said:


> Make sure you understand all of the requirements of the bid. If there is federal money involved it may be a Davis-Bacon job.


I like bacon. :whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

janagyjr said:


> I would have a problem with the no working on lunch or breaks. When I work, I generally do not take time to go to lunch much less break (though I'm more likely to take lunch if the job is intense enough). If that is all it would take to create problems, I personally probably wouldn't bid it. It's just how I work.


Yes, that is all it takes to cause conflict.

There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time. I would respond to such rudeness.

Now, the likelihood that you might be bidding a job on a site where someone like me is working and actually picking up your own hand tools is zero so don't sweat it but ... first I would ask nicely.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Make sure you understand all of the requirements of the bid. If there is federal money involved it may be a Davis-Bacon job.


Actually, make sure your _accountant_ is up on all the billing requirements the feds mandate. Most of them aren't too thrilled about it.....

~CS~


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

eejack said:


> Yes, that is all it takes to cause conflict.
> 
> There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time. I would respond to such rudeness.


I don't understand why it is rude.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> Yes, that is all it takes to cause conflict.
> 
> There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time. I would respond to such rudeness.
> 
> Now, the likelihood that you might be bidding a job on a site where someone like me is working and actually picking up your own hand tools is zero so don't sweat it but ... first I would ask nicely.


I would make sure to save all my big hammer drill work for your break time too.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> Yes, that is all it takes to cause conflict.
> 
> There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time. I would respond to such rudeness.


Then you should leave the building. 

Your response is BS.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> conflict.
> 
> There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time.


So if my break time was at a different time than yours would you show the same courtesy that you expect (even if it took money out of your pocket)?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am with eejack on this one.

It never fails. You set up one room on the job with a table and chairs for lunch. This time of year it would have heat, maybe a temp outlet for a microwave. Now the whole job is quiet and some ahole has to make noise right over your head.

Sometimes we will work through break and take it later. It is usual because what we are doing can't be done while everyone is working. You really hear people complain when there power goes out while they are working, so we save that kind of work when they are on break.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

cabletie said:


> Sometimes we will work through break and take it later. It is usual because what we are doing can't be done while everyone is working. You really hear people complain when there power goes out while they are working, so we save that kind of work when they are on break.


Being you are with eejack on this, why don't you come in after hours to do the shut down so you don't bother people at break/lunch?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

janagyjr said:


> I don't understand why it is rude.


Because if everyone agrees to a quiet time for lunch and break and someone is making noise that one asswipe is putting his need to be noisy above everyone elses need for a quiet break.

Or see the rude response below for an example.



mcclary's electrical said:


> I would make sure to save all my big hammer drill work for your break time too.


Of course you would - enough said.



hardworkingstiff said:


> Then you should leave the building.
> 
> Your response is BS.


No, it is not BS - it is reality. New Meadowlands stadium went up and no noise at lunch amongst the thousand or so workers on the site.



hardworkingstiff said:


> So if my break time was at a different time than yours would you show the same courtesy that you expect (even if it took money out of your pocket)?


Actually, we would work out a mutual time if we could or do quiet work during your break. It happens all the time. Compromise is easier than conflict.



hardworkingstiff said:


> Being you are with eejack on this, why don't you come in after hours to do the shut down so you don't bother people at break/lunch?


Actually we try to do things like that - it really sucks when you go to lunch and someone killed the power to your microwave. Again, compromise is easier than conflict. If you want pleasant you have to be pleasant.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> Again, compromise is easier than conflict. If you want pleasant you have to be pleasant.


I agree with compromise, but you presented as your way or the highway.


If I don't follow your rules, you *uck with my stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

But in this instance, YOU'RE CAUSING the conflict by complaining about noise on a construction site. Many days I don't take breaks, and quite often I don't stop for lunch. And you expect me to work"quietly" ad if there's a baby taking a nap somewhere? Yeah, I know I would stop using my hammerdrill because you need 15 minutes of silence twice a day. I'd much rather skip all breaks, work 7 hours without Stopping and go home.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Being you are with eejack on this, why don't you come in after hours to do the shut down so you don't bother people at break/lunch?


If it is small, like swinging temporary around, that would be done while the other trades are on break. I would just take a later break, and their work would not be effected. If for whatever reason it was that long a shut down, it would be done after hours. someone would pick up the premium time. It would probably be better that way than loose the productivity of all the trades because they have no power. 

I was giving examples of why I would be working through break. I think you misread my post. 
I find it hard to believe that you would like to sit down for break and listen to someone make a racket, especially when everyone on the job is on break?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never ever ever seen am entire job , every trade, all take lunch at the same time. Quite often, they're will be somebody in our way, and we'll say, when you guys go to lunch, we're gonna jump up there and do our part. 

Now poor little whiny baby eejackoff is gonna complain about"noise". Yeah. I'd fix that crybaby.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> But in this instance, YOU'RE CAUSING the conflict by complaining about noise on a construction site. Many days I don't take breaks, and quite often I don't stop for lunch. And you expect me to work"quietly" ad if there's a baby taking a nap somewhere? Yeah, I know I would stop using my hammerdrill because you need 15 minutes of silence twice a day. I'd much rather skip all breaks, work 7 hours without Stopping and go home.


You sound like the reason they have labor laws. 
Sorry I am on my phone and can't find the guy laughing smiley


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

This is exactly why I like to work on union only jobs. Start times are the same, break times, lunch and usually quit times. No issues, just working in harmony to get the job done. Not the **** you mentality I have to get my job done.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have never ever ever seen am entire job , every trade, all take lunch at the same time. Quite often, they're will be somebody in our way, and we'll say, when you guys go to lunch, we're gonna jump up there and do our part.
> 
> Now poor little whiny baby eejackoff is gonna complain about"noise". Yeah. I'd fix that crybaby.


I'd love to see the crappy, dirty, unorganized job sites you and yer feller werkers have to put up with. Probably sitting on buckets fer lunch or dinner wichever yall call it. :laughing:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

eejack said:


> Because if everyone agrees to a quiet time for lunch and break and someone is making noise that one asswipe is putting his need to be noisy above everyone elses need for a quiet break.


Since all of ya'll decided to be confrontational about this, let's throw down.

I'm working on a job site, during construction-related work; not composing the 9th Symphony, putting on a ballet recital, or trying to solve the mysteries of the universe via contemplative meditation. If you happen to need contemplative meditation to do your job, then please speak up and we'll find you a nice spot where you can have quiet time.



> Or see the rude response below for an example.


"My way or the highway" isn't exactly nice, nor is the way you phrased it.



> No, it is not BS - it is reality. New Meadowlands stadium went up and no noise at lunch amongst the thousand or so workers on the site.


Congratulations.



> Actually, we would work out a mutual time if we could or do quiet work during your break. It happens all the time. Compromise is easier than conflict.


Except, you're in the minority here (at least in this thread). I don't need quiet time during a break or lunch (if I take either). 




> Actually we try to do things like that - it really sucks when you go to lunch and someone killed the power to your microwave. Again, compromise is easier than conflict. If you want pleasant you have to be pleasant.


I agree, and making sure that sort of work isn't being done during other people's break/lunch time is something I could live with. Plenty of other work to be done most likely, if not I'll take a break myself. You don't have to be a jerk about it, however.



hardworkingstiff said:


> I agree with compromise, but you presented as your way or the highway.
> 
> 
> If I don't follow your rules, you *uck with my stuff.


Pretty much how I read it, and took it, and don't like it. Not one bit.



mcclary's electrical said:


> But in this instance, YOU'RE CAUSING the conflict by complaining about noise on a construction site. Many days I don't take breaks, and quite often I don't stop for lunch. And you expect me to work"quietly" ad if there's a baby taking a nap somewhere? Yeah, I know I would stop using my hammerdrill because you need 15 minutes of silence twice a day. I'd much rather skip all breaks, work 7 hours without Stopping and go home.


Got ya on that, I typically work 8-9 hours before I call it quits.



cabletie said:


> If it is small, like swinging temporary around, that would be done while the other trades are on break. I would just take a later break, and their work would not be effected. If for whatever reason it was that long a shut down, it would be done after hours. someone would pick up the premium time. It would probably be better that way than loose the productivity of all the trades because they have no power.
> 
> I was giving examples of why I would be working through break. I think you misread my post.
> I find it hard to believe that you would like to sit down for break and listen to someone make a racket, especially when everyone on the job is on break?


It wouldn't bother me one bit if someone else wanted to work through their breaks.



cabletie said:


> You sound like the reason they have labor laws.
> Sorry I am on my phone and can't find the guy laughing smiley


I'm sorry, I didn't realize I needed the government to tell me when I need to take a rest. I can see about making sure any guys working for me knew they could take their breaks and a lunch if they wanted (and it wouldn't reflect poorly on them), I just prefer not to most of the time.



Loose Neutral said:


> This is exactly why I like to work on union only jobs. Start times are the same, break times, lunch and usually quit times. No issues, just working in harmony to get the job done. Not the **** you mentality I have to get my job done.


There isn't any "**** you mentality" here. Just my preference in work. 



Loose Neutral said:


> I'd love to see the crappy, dirty, unorganized job sites you and yer feller werkers have to put up with. Probably sitting on buckets fer lunch or dinner wichever yall call it. :laughing:


No, I typically find a restaurant (fast food) to go dine in if I take a lunch, or go eat in my truck (where I can make as much racket as I want).

I'm so sorry I asked, didn't realize it would pull the jerks out of some of ya'll.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I agree with compromise, but you presented as your way or the highway.
> 
> 
> If I don't follow your rules, you *uck with my stuff.


I never said I would **** with anyone's stuff. I just pointed out that beating down conditions on a site, ie working through lunches and breaks, is the quickest way to find conflict on a union jobsite.

Now, consider that in my 30 years in the trade I have never had to ask someone to stop making noise during breaks a third time and take that for what you will. 

If you want to be non union and work near union electricians, play by the simplest of rules and folks will get along. Pretend you can do whatever you want and some magical fairy is gonna keep things running smooth and you will be disappointed.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I was giving examples of why I would be working through break. I think you misread my post.


 I understood, I was just funning with you (hence the smiley face after that post.


> I find it hard to believe that you would like to sit down for break and listen to someone make a racket, especially when everyone on the job is on break?


That doesn't bother me, and I just can't understand why it's such a big deal to you and yours. I guess it's .... well let's just leave it at it doesn't bother me.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

janagyjr said:


> Since all of ya'll decided to be confrontational about this, let's throw down.
> I'm so sorry I asked, didn't realize it would pull the jerks out of some of ya'll.


I find it comical - you answer an honest question honestly and all of a sudden you get labeled confrontational. 

Look at the non union responses in this thread and honestly tell me who is being confrontational.

Then, when you are done backpedaling ask yourself if you want everyone to handle you with kid gloves or can you actually handle real life honest answers.

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> I never said I would **** with anyone's stuff. I just pointed out that beating down conditions on a site, ie working through lunches and breaks, is the quickest way to find conflict on a union jobsite.
> 
> Now, consider that in my 30 years in the trade I have never had to ask someone to stop making noise during breaks a third time and take that for what you will.
> 
> If you want to be non union and work near union electricians, play by the simplest of rules and folks will get along. Pretend you can do whatever you want and some magical fairy is gonna keep things running smooth and you will be disappointed.


OK. It's your show.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That doesn't bother me, and I just can't understand why it's such a big deal to you and yours. I guess it's .... well let's just leave it at it doesn't bother me.


Very simple - those times are our time - not the contractor's nor the other trades. We have fought hard over the years to have breaks and other conditions, we are not about to give them up easily.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> You should bid this. You just need to know that these <guys> will block your hallways and vandalise your vehicles.
> Make sure the admin knows that these delays are not included.


Post reported.........I was going to let you know what I think of your comments and the way that you automatically clump all of us union people together with your completely unprovoked and asinine statement.....but I wont give the satisfaction of lowering myself to your level. I will hope that you get everything you deserve out of life. 



Bid the job.....for sure. Remember most of us union guys are pretty good people and are just feeding the family and paying the bills.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> Very simple - those times are our time - not the contractor's nor the other trades. We have fought hard over the years to have breaks and other conditions, we are not about to give them up easily.


OK, it's your show.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I agree with compromise, but you presented as your way or the highway.
> 
> 
> If I don't follow your rules, you *uck with my stuff.



Absolutely he did.






eejack said:


> Just abide by the general rules of the job site - no working early, no working late, no working during lunch or break times. These are the things that start trouble - when I have to listen to someone running tools when I am at lunch I will find a way to make it quiet.
> 
> .




Sounds like a threat to me. 








mcclary's electrical said:


> I would make sure to save all my big hammer drill work for your break time too.



You're DAMN right






hardworkingstiff said:


> Then you should leave the building.
> 
> Your response is BS.





I agree




hardworkingstiff said:


> So if my break time was at a different time than yours would you show the same courtesy that you expect (even if it took money out of your pocket)?





seems ludicrous doesn't it? 




hardworkingstiff said:


> OK. It's your show.





He believes it is




eejack said:


> Very simple - those times are our time - not the contractor's nor the other trades. We have fought hard over the years to have breaks and other conditions, we are not about to give them up easily.


You are the exact reason for the decline, and certain demise of the union. Congratulations, your mentality, and those like you, have taken a good thing, ruined it, and made you not welcome on most job sites.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

eejack said:


> I find it comical - you answer an honest question honestly and all of a sudden you get labeled confrontational.
> 
> Look at the non union responses in this thread and honestly tell me who is being confrontational.
> 
> ...


No backpedaling needed, "you all" includes every last response, not just 'you union guys'. Nice ego, though. Does it fit in your vehicle?



mcclary's electrical said:


> You are the exact reason for the decline, and certain demise of the union. Congratulations, your mentality, and those like you, have taken a good thing, ruined it, and made you not welcome on most job sites.


Admins need to mark this on the calendar and write it in stone, I agree with mcclary. This is 100% the reason why I refuse to go union again (back in the day I was a member of the local UFCW). After what crap the IBEW put my father (and by extension my family) through, and the lack of caring on the part of the UFCW, and the general nastiness with which you hear unions operating with hear lately, why would anyone want to be part of _that_?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

eejack said:


> Just abide by the general rules of the job site - no working early, no working late, no working during lunch or break times. These are the things that start trouble - when I have to listen to someone running tools when I am at lunch I will find a way to make it quiet.





eejack said:


> There is no reason why I have to listen to someone else's power tools when it is my break time. I would respond to such rudeness.


As you well know eejack.....I'm a union man and a contractor (which works quite easily with our bylaws except I cant attends meetings or run for executive etc etc) and I have to call bullchit on this one. Just because we or anyone else is union on the site and is on break.....doesn't mean the whole damn job has to stop. Sounds like the entitled prima donna response that we as union guys should be fighting against because it(among other things) hurts the IBEW image. I don't know how your contract reads for your local but our contract states that we the men are due to one 10 min break in the morning......one 30 min break for lunch....and one 10 min break for the afternoon........no where does it mandate at what time those breaks are to be taken. In fact....my guys skip the afternoon break and leave 15 mins earlier.

As for you not wanting to listen to someone else's tools while you are trying to have your lunch.....welcome to construction. Obviously the contractors in your area aren't looking after you guys very well either. They should be providing you with an area to wash up for lunch and a clean quiet lunch trailer.




cabletie said:


> I am with eejack on this one.
> 
> It never fails. You set up one room on the job with a table and chairs for lunch. This time of year it would have heat, maybe a temp outlet for a microwave. _Now the whole job is quiet and some ahole has to make noise right over your head._
> 
> _Sometimes we will work through break and take it later_. It is usual because what we are doing can't be done while everyone is working. You really hear people complain when there power goes out while they are working, so we save that kind of work when they are on break.


Which one is it???? In your first statement the guy who is working through *your* break is an a$$hole and in your second statement you tell us that sometimes you skip break and take it later:blink:......I guess that makes you the a$$hole who is working through someone elses break:laughing::jester:??


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright, this has degenerated into needless bickering and name calling.....so thread closed.


----------

